# E-book worth buying??



## FireGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, so I am a fairly new dog owner and am still impressionable when it comes to how to properly take care of my dogs. I have already spent more money then I should have on training programs that don't work and both my wife and I are tired of wasting our money. 

So, I came across a website that sells an e-book titled "11 Things You Must Do Right To Keep Your Dog Healthy And Happy". Does anyone know anything about this book? Is it legit or just a waste of more money?

Here's the link. http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/ebooks/11T.html

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

the guy wants to sell books so he is mysterious until you buy the book

will he replace dog when you do not vaccinate?

Training is patience and consistancy and repetiveness the same things over and over again and lots of praise

You can buy it and see what he says please share his ideas with us


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

You'll find all this information if you read all the old posts on this forum, and it's free.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Most of these training secret e-books are just everyday common sense that people here can tell you for free. 

Post specific problems or questions you may have on the forum, you'll get a lot of feedback and help tailored to your particular needs. 

And when you say that you spent money on training programs, do you mean you have been to classes with your dog, or where these other type of training programs?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like a scam-like informercial. Every bit on there you can get here for free, probably much better advice and tips as well. 



> Quote:will he replace dog when you do not vaccinate?


Actually, minimal vax is proving to be safer than annual vax. No vax? For some people it works well, for others it may be too risky. The vaccination issue is something you must do a lot of research about.

How about asking for advice on training programs here before you jump in? We may be able to help direct you to a good trainer or at least give you information on finding the right class for you and your dog.


----------



## FireGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. I think I'll stick with your advice and just ask the experts (you guys) when I have a question.



> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidAnd when you say that you spent money on training programs, do you mean you have been to classes with your dog, or where these other type of training programs?


Our most recent purchase was a DVD training program. I guess I just need to find the right class. I put my non-GSD through an actual class but was unsuccessful. The instructor seemed to get frustrated with the hyper dogs and favor the well behaved dogs. It kind of put me off on group classes.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the training classes that are levels-based -- you go up a level when both you and your dog reach a certain proficiency. You can probably find some good advice on how to find a good trainer in the training forum.


----------



## DEddy (Nov 19, 2014)

I ordered a bag of common sense to defuse an IED . . .


----------



## nb1422 (Dec 23, 2014)

i wouldn't bother, no book in the world is going to tell you about the patience time and dedication it takes to raise a pup. Most of the info you seek will be found in the forums or other places online.


----------

